# Do owners/agents show rentals on Sat/Sun?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

I know that the weekend is pretty much dead for most businesses (except those cater to tourists) in Spain. Do owners or agents show rentals on the weekend? Probably not agents. But what about owners? 

Is one week about sufficient to find housing including signing a contract? We have narrowed down three neighborhoods we want to live in and probably won't see more than 2-4 places per neighborhood, or about 10 places total.

What is the "norm" here (if there is such a thing)?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> I know that the weekend is pretty much dead for most businesses (except those cater to tourists) in Spain. Do owners or agents show rentals on the weekend? Probably not agents. But what about owners?
> 
> Is one week about sufficient to find housing including signing a contract? We have narrowed down three neighborhoods we want to live in and probably won't see more than 2-4 places per neighborhood, or about 10 places total.
> 
> ...



agents work weekends in my town, some will show on a Sunday - & don't forget also that they will generally work evenings too

most contracts are pretty standard - take a look at the 'model' one in the FAQs - so it can be possible to sign a contract on the same day as you view


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Last year, when visiting Andalucia (Cordoba region). we were unable to view on Sundays , I do not know if this was because we were looking at mainly rural Spanish homes. The other thing to be aware of is local Fiesta's, this caught us out a few times as well and we had to change plans,


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you, Xabia and Cambio.

We are looking in the Sant Gervasi and Les Corts areas in Barcelona. Does anyone know how the timetable normally works in Barcelona.

We are focusing on areas close to Benjamin Franklin International School. If there are any parents who have sent their children to BFIS, I would love to here from you regarding the neighborhoods near the school.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I don't know where you are going or when or for how long, but expecting estate agents to work on a Saturday or Sunday is like asking the earth to stop revolving on its axis. There may be exceptions, of course.

But, all is not lost. You can walk into nearly any apartment complex on the Costas and get a tour of all rentals available buy merely asking at the first door where there is a presence. You'll probably get a cheaper rent also.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leper said:


> I don't know where you are going or when or for how long, but expecting estate agents to work on a Saturday or Sunday is like asking the earth to stop revolving on its axis. There may be exceptions, of course.
> 
> But, all is not lost. You can walk into nearly any apartment complex on the Costas and get a tour of all rentals available buy merely asking at the first door where there is a presence. You'll probably get a cheaper rent also.


Actually, I have to disagree.

In my experience rental agents (not estate agents) will work any time at all. In the current crisis agents and owners will take any opportunity presented to them.

Be aware that if you go direct, as suggested above, whilst the rent *might *be cheaper, you might not get a valid contract.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Is one week about sufficient to find housing including signing a contract? We have narrowed down three neighborhoods we want to live in and probably won't see more than 2-4 places per neighborhood, or about 10 places total.
> .



Have you been before? If not do you really want to find a home in a new country in less then seven days?

If you don't know the area you might find areas that are far different weekdays then weekends. Or vice versus. Areas with late night noise.

Okay you're renting and if it's not to your taste you can move.


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't sign anything until you have appointed an independant lawyer and they have looked over the paperwork. Never go with a lawyer the estate agent recommends.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pizzacheaze said:


> Don't sign anything until you have appointed an independant lawyer and they have looked over the paperwork. Never go with a lawyer the estate agent recommends.


absolutely correct when purchasing - & about finding an independant one too

for renting, yes, you _can _use a lawyer/abogado - but it's not necessary - far more important to get an independant translation of the contract if you don't speak Spanish


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Have you been before? If not do you really want to find a home in a new country in less then seven days?
> 
> If you don't know the area you might find areas that are far different weekdays then weekends. Or vice versus. Areas with late night noise.
> 
> Okay you're renting and if it's not to your taste you can move.


Yes, we made two fact finding trips, one in August last year and one this January (staying the weekend and week days) to have a feel for what it is like in the summer and winter. We walked for miles around the neighborhoods (at the time neighborhoods of both international schools that we were considering), rode the buses, metro and the tram to see what public transportation looks like, looked for what is nearby (markets, stores, etc.). We now made a decision to go with Benjamin school. We also contacted parents who have returned to the US, asked them about where they lived while their children attended Benjamin. We have been searching on line for rental listings that are close to the school and meet our other needs. I would say we have done sufficient amount of research. 


What we need at this point is to plan for the next trip to secure housing. I don't know if we need a week or 10 days? And whether the weekend would count (owners/agents would show places or not).


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

I just downloaded the sample contract in the FQA's thread to familiarize ourselves with the contract language. A few follow up questions:

1. Are landlords open to a contract drafted by a tenant? I am thinking it would be easier for us to have a contract template drafted by our independent lawyer and finalize with the specifics once we find a place. That way we know what is added especially our Spanish is still very challenging.

2. For the listing, very few mentioned that we would have to pay 1 month rent fee to the listing agent. While many other listings did not mention it, do we still have to pay? If a place is listed by an agency, does it mean that the agency fee is automatic paid by tenant?

Thanks!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kimuyen said:


> I just downloaded the sample contract in the FQA's thread to familiarize ourselves with the contract language. A few follow up questions:
> 
> 1. Are landlords open to a contract drafted by a tenant? As a landlord, I certainly would not be. It MUST be in Spanish for one and must follow certain legal linesI am thinking it would be easier for us to have a contract template drafted by our independent lawyer and finalize with the specifics once we find a place. That way we know what is added especially our Spanish is still very challenging. I have a template contract so you can see what I use (pm me) - they should all be very similar. there really is no point re-inventing the wheel
> 
> ...


Comments above.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

FYI for those who are looking for a lease contract sample, snikpoh has shared a lease contract template posted under the FAQ section. The document is in pdf format and is blacked out but downloadable.

Thanks much, snikpoh, for sharing it!


----------

